# injured 47, male, tired, weak HELP



## wantsvitality (Dec 30, 2011)

Long story short, i was always reasonably strong and athletic and healthy, i had a serious back injury that has taken 8 years to recover from (3.5 years of pain meds), ive gained 40 lbs and am 8 years older and done very little exercise in those 8 years.

its almost impossible for me to be physical now, when i try and 'train' i am sore and exhausted and feel sick for days afterwards, and actually feel worse.

after some research i have a feeling my testosterone is low due to my age, the pain meds, weight gain etc.

i know it would be ideal to start slowly and gently and gradually and naturally improve my situation, but with a family and life id really like to get a helping boost, particularly for my tiredness.

is there any products available that may help me?

if i could buy a pill/potion that would give me a boost for the 3 or 4 months it will likely take for my body to naturally perform optimally,

id take it. 

if you have never had an experience like mine you might not understand, before my injury, my response to this post would have been "there is no easy way, go work out eat well and stop trying to cut corners" 

but if i gave you 40lbs of fat, and took all your energy away, and made you sore, all the time, for 8 years, you might also appreciate some pharmaceutical help?


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 30, 2011)

Go see a doctor specializing on HRT and get a blood test.

It very well could be you need some "adjusting" of your hormone levels.


----------



## rangermike (Dec 30, 2011)

powermaster said:


> go see a doctor specializing on hrt and get a blood test.
> 
> It very well could be you need some "adjusting" of your hormone levels.



+1


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 30, 2011)

HGH - Youth in a bottle! But for sure get your hormone levels checked as stated above.
you may even get a scrip for the test and gh.


----------



## wantsvitality (Dec 30, 2011)

unfortunately i dont have health insurance, doctor visits and tests could get very expensive.

and i trust the real world experience of many men then a doctor, i know that sounds absurd, but i wouldn't take my car to be fixed by a mechanic that actually had never had to fix his car either. 

id like to buy and try some product/s and see if they work, they seem to be about $25-$50 for a months supply, much cheaper then a doc.

i suppose privatelabs might be an option, but a quick look over there left my head spinning, there are so many options?


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 30, 2011)

wantsvitality said:


> id like to buy and try some product/s and see if they work, they seem to be about $25-$50 for a months supply, much cheaper then a doc.



Best to do a little more reading around the threads and see whats worked for others before you just start laying out the $$ and trying to see if that works or not. 

check out the research chemical area.


----------



## rangermike (Dec 30, 2011)

wantsvitality said:


> *unfortunately i dont have health insurance, doctor visits and tests could get very expensive.*
> 
> *and i trust the real world experience of many men then a doctor*, i know that sounds absurd, but i wouldn't take my car to be fixed by a mechanic that actually had never had to fix his car either.
> 
> ...



Save some money and go to the doctor.  At 47 years old, tired, and coming off of an injury.  That is the best thing that you can do for your body.  After being cleared by a doc.  Start out slow with some cardio to build your endurance, mixed with some compound movement weight training.  If you haven't exercised in that long, you will improve your endurance fairly quickly. 

I took 10 years off and have been back training for almost a year.  Baby steps bro!


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 30, 2011)

Go to the anabolic section of the forum and check the sticky on getting a blood test through labcorp. I did it and it was a bargain. At least you'll know if it's worth it to proceed in seeing a doctor.

Post up results here if you need help deciphering it.


----------



## vancouver (Dec 30, 2011)

wantsvitality said:


> Long story short, i was always reasonably strong and athletic and healthy, i had a serious back injury that has taken 8 years to recover from (3.5 years of pain meds), ive gained 40 lbs and am 8 years older and done very little exercise in those 8 years.
> 
> its almost impossible for me to be physical now, when i try and 'train' i am sore and exhausted and feel sick for days afterwards, and actually feel worse.
> 
> ...


 
I suffered adrenal fatigue from 2009 to early 2011, but really didn't figure this out until late 2010. Did some hormone testing and head very low DHEA and Low normal Free Test. I could not climb a flight of stairs without my legs filling up with lactic acid. I slept in til 10am many days of the week.

Early in the year I did a Dermacrine cycle (topical DHEA with some other good stuff) for 6 weeks and followed this up with Sustain Alpha. It was like I was in my mid 20's again (I'm 38). I could not squat the bar for 10 reps without my legs burning, by Oct I was maxing out at 315 for 5 reps. I gained 6lbs of muscle in 6 weeks. I now take DHEA everyday mainly for mental function, but I also take supplements to repair my adrenal glands as well as stay away from the irritants.

Not saying you have Adrenal fatigue, but if you can find some Dermacine topical, you will feel 20 years old again, there is a lot of good reviews all over the net.

6 weeks Dermacrine followed by 6 weeks Sustain alpha. You'll gain some muscle and lose fat over 3 months, but feel great the whole time.

Dermacrine is very mild on your HPTA, it's not like doing a real AAS cycle or even Pro Hormones...

Learn more at Primordial Performance or search this board...

You should of course also get some blood work done to see where you're at. When I did blood work 1 year later, My Test was below normal as well DHEA, I'll be starting TRT in the new year.


----------



## Logman (Dec 30, 2011)

Damn, how do people live without health insurance.  Even here in Japan if you are out of work you get some kind of minimal insurance.  And if you do work some kind of health care is mandatory via government scheme and it's not expensive.  Amerika is fucked up.



Powermaster said:


> Go to the anabolic section of the forum and check the sticky on getting a blood test through labcorp. I did it and it was a bargain. At least you'll know if it's worth it to proceed in seeing a doctor.
> 
> Post up results here if you need help deciphering it.



Start here man.  At least then you'll know if ypu have chronically low test but chance are you do after sitting on your ass for 8 years, eating all the wrong shit and being 47.  If you can't afford insurance how are you going to afford a prohormone cycle?  A 6 week run on H-Drol is probably going to cost you $250 with all the support supps plus you'll need to do a ton of research, dial your diet in, and have somewhere to work out.


----------



## wantsvitality (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks all,

"chronically low test but chance are you do after sitting on your ass for 8 years, eating all the wrong shit and being 47."

i agree, from everything i read on the www, im the right age to have low T, have been essentially sedentary for 8 years, took pain meds daily for 3.5 YEARS and have eaten LOTS of comfort food.



"If you can't afford insurance how are you going to afford a prohormone cycle? A 6 week run on H-Drol is probably going to cost you $250"



health insurance is about $300 a month, every month, if i can get a cheater boost to get myself going again for $300 im $3300 ahead.

so many pills and potions on the www, and many reviews saying they just dont work

*is there an agreed upon testosterone booster available on the www?*

i have never cycled anything (except my bike) and would really like to keep it simple, id prefer to avoid having to take the right thing at the right time or damage my internal organs.

even if its a slower effect and needed to be taken for longer.


----------



## wantsvitality (Dec 30, 2011)

and if i go to labcorp, what do i ask them to test me for? 


1. testosterone levels
2.??
3??
4??
??
??






and approximately how much should it cost?


----------



## Logman (Dec 30, 2011)

Dude, do have to do your own research.  A member already gave you directions.  If you can't use some initiative you'll do badly if you go the PH route as it takes a lot of research.

If your test is in the shitter, ain't no booster on the planet going to raise it to levels where it will make a difference.  But reps will happily pimp you their products. 

I paid $300/mo health insurance when I was earning $500/week.  That did give cover to the whole family though. $300/mo is a bit steep for one person on low wages.  If you have chronically low test you need to be on TRT for teh rest of your life and a doctor needs to administer that.  Going through expensive PH cycles that cost the same and have a shit load of side effects and put your body through a yo-yo of chemically induced emotional and mental states versus TRT if you qualify - no choice there holmes.


----------



## wantsvitality (Dec 30, 2011)

i hear what your saying but ive never been one to do what im told, and ive never believed everything ive been told either, ive had great results many times that way.

im reasonably certain there are many people on the face of this planet that know as much or more about mens health then my local doctor and 'big pharma'

im just asking around to see what people say,

a closed mind is a great thing to lose......





Logman said:


> Dude, do have to do your own research.  A member already gave you directions.  If you can't use some initiative you'll do badly if you go the PH route as it takes a lot of research.
> 
> If your test is in the shitter, ain't no booster on the planet going to raise it to levels where it will make a difference.  But reps will happily pimp you their products.
> 
> I paid $300/mo health insurance when I was earning $500/week.  That did give cover to the whole family though. $300/mo is a bit steep for one person on low wages.  If you have chronically low test you need to be on TRT for teh rest of your life and a doctor needs to administer that.  Going through expensive PH cycles that cost the same and have a shit load of side effects and put your body through a yo-yo of chemically induced emotional and mental states versus TRT if you qualify - no choice there holmes.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Dec 30, 2011)

wantsvitality said:


> and if i go to labcorp, what do i ask them to test me for?
> 
> 
> 1. testosterone levels
> ...



Menopause Testing - Private MD

That test is only 60$ and covers most of what you want to know. the other tests are quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## wantsvitality (Dec 30, 2011)

interesting, ive read about taking the womans test, but dont understand why?



Moneytoblow said:


> Menopause Testing - Private MD
> 
> That test is only 60$ and covers most of what you want to know. the other tests are quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Dec 30, 2011)

wantsvitality said:


> interesting, ive read about taking the womans test, but dont understand why?



It's a lot cheaper than the men's test.. and it covers most of what you want to know when cycling. However, given your circumstances with injury and age, you might need more tests.


----------



## wantsvitality (Dec 31, 2011)

after 8 years recovering from a serious injury, and all the people ive talked to, these days i believe the human body is always trying to heal itself, always trying to be the best it can, 

many people have healed from many *supposedly* untreatable conditions.(cancer/hiv)

i believe the difference between healing and not healing is as simple as,

an open mind, the way we think.

if we think we can, we will,


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 31, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> Menopause Testing - Private MD
> 
> That test is only 60$ and covers most of what you want to know. the other tests are quite a bit more expensive.



This is the test I took and it will tell you everything you need to know initially including what levels are low and what are high. From there you can ask more specific questions about how to handle your particular situation.

BTW Test boosters don't do much. You will get an initial bump if you are low but your body will want to return to a homeostasis state of your previous levels by converting test to estrogen. In the long run you'll probably end up on HRT anyway if your levels are low normal.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 31, 2011)

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Ultra Male Rx


----------



## bjg (Dec 31, 2011)

wantsvitality said:


> Long story short, i was always reasonably strong and athletic and healthy, i had a serious back injury that has taken 8 years to recover from (3.5 years of pain meds), ive gained 40 lbs and am 8 years older and done very little exercise in those 8 years.
> 
> its almost impossible for me to be physical now, when i try and 'train' i am sore and exhausted and feel sick for days afterwards, and actually feel worse.
> 
> ...


 
it seems that bodybuilders blame everything to testosterone levels, ...not everything has to do with test levels, at 47 it is normal that test levels go down and it is supposed to , the human body is a very well tuned machine things work in sync. you first need to diet to loose the weight this alone will restore your energy.then start exercising there are no magic potions you can take that will replace exercise. i am 50 and never checked my test level and i really don't care to.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 31, 2011)

The title of this post sounds like a list of reasons that Charles Ingalls would put down one of his horses: 







leads to:










But Daddy, I think he's getting better. Don't worry little girl, it's for his own good...BLAM!


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 1, 2012)

HGH 176-191 works for my back pain had surgery 12 years ago tried most pain pills and now I don't take any. JUST LOVE HGH its like magic now my thigh hurts from pinning pentades 300 in thigh using heating pad while I type this.


DEX


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 2, 2012)

bjg said:


> it seems that bodybuilders blame everything to testosterone levels, ...not everything has to do with test levels, at 47 it is normal that test levels go down and it is supposed to , the human body is a very well tuned machine things work in sync. you first need to diet to loose the weight this alone will restore your energy.then start exercising there are no magic potions you can take that will replace exercise. i am 50 and never checked my test level and i really don't care to.



This is stupid advice from someone with an ego issue.

Get checked out first by a Dr then work on diet & train.


----------



## bjg (Jan 2, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> This is stupid advice from someone with an ego issue.
> 
> Get checked out first by a Dr then work on diet & train.



checked for what dude..i check my cholesterol etc... but why check testosterone??? do i really care ???? am i competing??? i just go to the gym and enjoy my workout that is enough for me....and this is how i get results..
anyways the subject here is to help the guy and no need to make him worry about checking his testosterone etc.... no need for us to play the doctors and make him worry for nothing..that would be a stupid approach...the obvious here is simply that he just needs to start loosing that extra weight.


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 3, 2012)

bjg said:


> checked for what dude..i check my cholesterol etc... but why check testosterone??? do i really care ???? am i competing??? i just go to the gym and enjoy my workout that is enough for me....and this is how i get results..
> anyways the subject here is to help the guy and no need to make him worry about checking his testosterone etc.... no need for us to play the doctors and make him worry for nothing..that would be a stupid approach...the obvious here is simply that he just needs to start loosing that extra weight.



Who gives a fuck about you and what you get checked?

OP should get a full panel done to rule out ALL abnormalities not just low T.


----------



## bjg (Jan 3, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> Who gives a fuck about you and what you get checked?
> 
> OP should get a full panel done to rule out ALL abnormalities not just low T.



who the fuck are you anyway? talk yo your mother like that


----------



## vancouver (Jan 3, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> Get checked out first by a Dr then work on diet & train.


 
Seems be what I read a lot on fitness equipment, etc...!


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 16, 2012)

HRT, TRT   go to doctor, NOW


----------



## Code_Slinger (Jan 18, 2012)

wantsvitality said:


> Long story short, i was always reasonably strong and athletic and healthy, i had a serious back injury that has taken 8 years to recover from (3.5 years of pain meds), ive gained 40 lbs and am 8 years older and done very little exercise in those 8 years.
> 
> its almost impossible for me to be physical now, when i try and 'train' i am sore and exhausted and feel sick for days afterwards, and actually feel worse.
> 
> ...



A lot of good advice so far, I'd definitely pursue getting tests done. If you're on a narcotic pain medicine one thing I would suggest is looking into getting on either a weaker pain medication or a non-narcotic pain medicine. I used to be on very strong pain meds due to an injury and it had the same effect on me. It literally drains the life out of you.

I had the doctor prescribe me something weaker and found that my pain levels actually decreased and my energy levels improved. Also, if you use tobacco products that's another huge contributing factor when it comes to fatigue (especially smoking).


----------



## wantsvitality (Feb 1, 2012)

ultra male rx seems to have done what i wanted, i have a can of something i apply to my skin ill use when the UM rx runs out, but for now, for $40 im very happy.


----------

